# Houston Tx 1 year old male *Baron* League City Texas



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I am looking for a good home for my dog. Between school and work I do not have time to give the dog the proper attention he deserves. "Baron" is a little over 1 year old, is up to date on all his shots. I am willing to give him away for FREE; however I will NOT just give him to anyone. He is a wonderful, sweet, dog that needs to be loved and spoiled. He is an indoor dog and I will only give him to a family with a house, yard, and who will keep him inside. I will also give a 44lb bag of food, treats, toys, food/water dish, and 5mths of heartworm preventative. Baron is neutured. Please e-mail me for further info or if you are interested in my dog.




































SOLID WHITE GERMAN SHEPHERD


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Narny is this your dog? He is a lovely fellow. I would caution against posting him for free however - charging a decent fee is more likely to eliminate people you don't want to waste your time on, and encourage the ones who are serious about giving him a good home. This is an open board - you don't have to be a member to read posts. I realize that you are going to do what you can to be careful about where he goes - but the fact is reputable people expect to pay for a dog, disreputable people don't (and they can put on a good show.) JMHO.....
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

No this is not my dog and I completely agree with you! I feel terrible when I see any dog listed for free. Its like posting a sign that says Hi please take this dog and treat it like garbage then toss it out and hope someone else will take care of it.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

He's a beauty!!! I just took in a foster, but what about contacting Greater Houston GSD and Second Chance GSD Rescues? They go through screenings, including home visits prior to approving an adoption. Although it is pricey for the adopter. He would get exposure to those looking specifically for GSD's and usually previous GSD owners, so know the temperaments and traits.

Just a thought!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SOLID WHITE GERMAN SHEPHERD


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ooooh he is handsome!


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Narny - Don't know if you've been in contact with the person posting the craigslist ad, but I sent reply to the posting to contact me. I spoke with GHGSDR about accepting her as an owner turn in. This person may be well qualified to check out someone who want him, but a little help wouldn't hurt.


----------

